# 1999 whizzer



## spoker (May 10, 2022)

are the 1999 whizzers with wc1 eng the ones where a lot of eng work needs 2b done?theres one in wisconcin with 4.3 miles on it for $800


----------



## Boris (May 10, 2022)

Yes. I spent $1000 for a barely used one years ago. then another $900 to have it professionally upgraded.


----------



## skeezer (May 12, 2022)

They made and sold more 99's than any other year. Everybody wanted one. 2005-2008 will give you the least problems but there are less of them.

Skeezer


----------

